# Intel Atom Processor - Not for gaming?



## evilmage93 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a query.

2 yrs ago, I bought a Netbook which is Acer Aspire One D255. Like other netbooks, it sport an Atom Processor N450 1.66Ghz along with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3150	.

Now while going through the minimum requirement of Call Of Duty 4 game, which requires Pentium 4 2.4 GHz & NVIDIA GeForce 6600+ graphics for playing, I thought it will work on my rig. So I installed it and was a lil shocked to find that it didn't. 

So what is the problem, Is my graphics card of below level OR Its bcoz of my CPU's less frequency? OR Atom processors are just not built for gaming.
I'm kinda rookie in this area so please explain me the problem.

Thnx!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 15, 2012)

I doubt that Atom processor comes with Intel HD3000 Graphics. Your netbook cannot even play 1080p videos and you want it to play games.

Edit: you have changed graphics HD3000 to 3150 in your post above.


----------



## evilmage93 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> I doubt that Atom processor comes with Intel HD3000 Graphics. Your netbook cannot even play 1080p videos and you want it to play games.



1080p video, u kidding me? It can't even play 720p videos without lagging. Still, I love games, so thats it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2012)

intel atom 1.6Ghz is faster than PIV.it is the G3100 graphics which is too weak.if it has HD3000 graphics you could play the game.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes it's very weak graphics not intended for gaming. Netbooks are only for browsing...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have played NFS most wanted and hawx in AOD260 which i guess has the same specs.but for playing hawx i used some software which made hawx to detect my gfx chip as a better one but i don't remember its name now because i don't need it.you better google this thing and you may get good articles on how to play games with GMA3150.
my small help,
games in GMA3150 - YouTube


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 15, 2012)

Try 3danalyzer.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

3150 is not better than HD3000. Actually its lot worse coupled with extremely weak processing core can hardly handle day to day task.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

Netbook ins't meant for gaming. 
In your case, processor isn't capable of running good games. Period.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

you can try playing the "classics" - cod1 and cod 2 or try psx to play the ps2 cod's


----------



## dr.rdb (Sep 9, 2012)

I recently bought Samsung netbook for my friend. I forget the model name but it comes with dual core Atom 1.6ghz processor + 3150GMA, we added 2GB RAM instead of 1GB RAM comes by default

I installed Win7 ultimate (pirated ) 64bit, but to my surprise even the driver from Intel website did not installed on it, saying 'minimum requiremnt has not met'
Later I installed Win7 Ultimate 32bit, VGA chipset installed fine. 
I played 720p and 1080p videos (over 4GB in size and that too from pendrive) with Daum Pot Player without any lag.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ Played 1080p videos? You are lucky that the processor didn't lag while running it.


----------

